# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  ایجاد فایل با حجم دی وی دی 9 در InstallShield

## moj007

سلام دوستان همانطور که اطلاع دارید نرم افزار InstallShield هنگام ساخت ستاپ گزینه ای داره که فایل رو به صورت دیسکهای 650 مگابایتی درست میکنه. چطوری و از کجا میشه حجم جدید بهش داد که فایلها رو به صورت دی وی دی های معمولی و دی وی دی های 9 گیگی ایجاد کنه؟
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## moj007

:ناراحت:  :ناراحت:

----------


## moj007

:متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------

